# mate and xorg meta-port is gone from offcial repositories?



## flageo (Jan 18, 2014)

I can't find _the_ mate meta-port in the repository. Even Xorg's.They were there one or two weeks ago, since I just installed them from packages.

`$ sudo pkg update`

```
Updating repository catalogue
digests.txz                         100% 1019KB 509.6KB/s 969.2KB/s   00:02
packagesite.txz                     100% 4548KB   1.5MB/s   2.1MB/s   00:03
Incremental update completed, 21327 packages processed:
1856 packages updated, 1050 removed and 67 added.
$ pkg search ^mate
mate-backgrounds-1.6.0
mate-common-1.6.2
mate-dialogs-1.6.2
mate-icon-theme-1.6.2
mate-icon-theme-faenza-1.6.0
mate-keyring-1.6.0
mate-menu-editor-1.6.0
mate-menus-1.6.0_1
mate-notification-daemon-1.6.1
mate-polkit-1.6.0
$ date
Sat Jan 18 10:47:21 JST 2014
```

*T*he repository is*:*

```
Repositories:
  FreeBSD: {
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest",
    enabled         : yes,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
  }
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: mate and xorg meta-port is gone from offcial repositorie*

Occasionally when packages have issues building they won't show up in the repository until the next weeks build.  I don't know if that is the case this time around but it's a logical guess.


----------



## flageo (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: mate and xorg meta-port is gone from offcial repositorie*

Thanks.
I'd better wait another week.


----------



## kpa (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: mate and xorg meta-port is gone from offcial repositorie*

In my opinion the PKGNG packages are not built often enough at the moment. Even a small glitch can result in half of the repository not building and if there's no manual intervention the next chance at getting updated packages is one full week ahead and there's a good possibility that the next week's packages have some other problem. I know that the scarce computing resources are still being used for supporting the older package format and that does not help the situation at all.


----------

